# welcher Lüfter ?



## Arkogei (22. November 2009)

*welcher Lüfter ?*

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welchen Lüfter ich nehmen soll:

Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S1, 120x120x25mm, 750rpm, 58m³/h, 8dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gelid Wing 12 UV Blue, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 108.6m³/h, 25dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

würden an die Scyhte Kaze Master Aze angeschlossen.

Verwendungszweck: Gehäuselüfter, CPU Lüfter


----------



## ghostadmin (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Wenn du das Geld hast: Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S1, 120mm, 750rpm
Ansonsten: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120mm, 900rpm


----------



## killuah (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Warum denn so teure? Von den genannten würde ich persönlich zu BlackSilentPro greifen.

Nanoxia FX12-1250, 120x120x25mm, 1250rpm, 80.52m³/h, 17dB(A), bulk Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe S-FLEX 800, 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 57m³/h, 9dB(A) (SFF21D) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Akasa Ultra Quiet Series Smokey Black, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 84.5m³/h, 18dB(A) (AK-191-SM) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Akasa Ultra Quiet Series Emperor Blue, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 65.3m³/h, 17.5dB(A) (AK-191-BL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Arkogei (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Ich brauch wahrscheinlic eh nur 2 Lüfter, da würden sich die Multiframe schon lohnen oder ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S1 !!

Der is echt gut koste aber seine Preis würde aber echt nehmen !!


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Also ich würde den Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120mm, 900rpm nehmen...


----------



## Uter (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

wenn du doch ne lüftersteuerung nimmst warum willst du dann so langsam drehende? ich würd die multiframes (aber als s2) kaufen...


----------



## Arkogei (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



Uter schrieb:


> wenn du doch ne lüftersteuerung nimmst warum willst du dann so langsam drehende? ich würd die multiframes (aber als s2) kaufen...




Wollt ich auch noch fragen: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 750rpm und dem 1250 rpm ? Heißt des dass der 750 rpm nicht schneller als 750rpm drehen kann ? Weil dann wäre der 1250 rpm in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung ja um einiges besser.


----------



## maschine (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Der mit 750 rpm dreht mit maximal 750 rpm und der mit 1250 rpm mit maximal 1250 rpm, heißt wenn du eine Lüftersteuerung verwendest wäre es sinnvoller die schnelleren zu nehmen, da du die ja immer noch drosseln kannst


----------



## Arkogei (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



maschine schrieb:


> Der mit 750 rpm dreht mit maximal 750 rpm und der mit 1250 rpm mit maximal 1250 rpm, heißt wenn du eine Lüftersteuerung verwendest wäre es sinnvoller die schnelleren zu nehmen, da du die ja immer noch drosseln kannst



Und immer Sommer kann ich se dann aufdrehen


----------



## Arkogei (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Multiframe Modellen?


----------



## Uter (22. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

die rpm bzw einer hat pwm...


----------



## mramnesie (23. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Ich würde mich an der Aussage von Killuah orientieren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Blacksilent Pro  

Die Multiframe sind den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Arkogei (23. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Kann ich auch alle genannten Lüfter problemlos an einen Megahalem hinbauen ?


----------



## Uter (23. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

wenn die höhe stimmt dann ja... also bei den noiseblockern sollte es kein problem sein...


----------



## Arkogei (24. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Da bei den Noiseblockern Gleichstand herrscht (Umfrage).

LOHNT sich der Aufpreis zum Multiframe ? Werde die Lüfter wahrscheinlich eh nich so weit aufdrehen.
Was ist am Multiframe besser als am Black Silent Pro, was schlechter (außer Preis)?


----------



## Arkogei (24. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Was ham die Noiseblocker eigetnlich für Lager ? der Gelid hat ein "Nanoflux" Lager.


----------



## Uter (24. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

die noiseblocker haben ein nano sli lager... der multiframe hat den besseren rahmen (also er entkoppelt sich selbst) das wars eigentlich auch schon... er ist eben durch den besseren rahmen etwas leiser aber nicht wesentlich... ist letztendlich deine entscheidung ob du es wirklich so leise willst wie es nur geht oder ob du lieber etwas sparen willst und es dafür minimal lauter sein kann


----------



## killuah (24. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Ich würde die BlackSilentPro nehmen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Selbst meine Noiseblocker XL1 sind unhörbar. Und warum die Multiframe entkoppelt sind kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mein Xl1 hat keinerlei Vibrationen, da er eh sehr langsam dreht.


----------



## Arkogei (25. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Der Black Silent  Pro hat foch so nen entkoppelten Rahmen dabei. http://www.noiseblocker.de/de/images/340_luefter_blacksilentpro_zub.jpg


----------



## Uter (25. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Selbst meine Noiseblocker XL1 sind unhörbar. Und warum die Multiframe entkoppelt sind kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mein Xl1 hat keinerlei Vibrationen, da er eh sehr langsam dreht.



die multiframes sind doch deutlich besser... klar die einfachen haben auch ein gutes p/l verhältnis (vielleicht besser als die multiframes) aber die multiframes sind auch noch bei höherer drehzahl sehr leise... 

die black silent pro haben auch ein gutes lager... ob man die entkoppler an einem cpu-kühler montieren kann weiß ich nicht (ist eigentlich für radiatoren gemacht)


----------



## Arkogei (27. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Was ist mit den be quiet Silent Wings USC ? Von denen ist PCGH doch so angetan


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Gelid wing 12



> mein Geheimtipp GELID WING 12, gibt nix besseres..
> 
> der hat ein neuartiges Nanuflux-Lager und ist selbst bei 1500rpm nicht  zuhören.. war auch Platz1 in ner PCGH-Printausgabe
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Gelid wing 12



Mag ja sein das der Lüfter an sich nicht zu hören ist, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen das bei 1500rpm keine Luftgeräusche entstehen, die bei den Noiseblockern nicht wahrzunehmen sind (da sie weniger rpm haben)


----------



## Arkogei (27. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Mich täte der Silent Wing USC schon sehr interessiern, da er laut PCGH sogar leiser ist als der Multiframe. Würde dann auch den Megahalem in der Silent Wing Edition kaufen.


----------



## Uter (28. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

ich hab sowohl multiframe als auch silent wing ich find der multiframe ist bei gleicher drehzahl minimal leiser... aber schlecht sind die silent wings auf keinen fall

@ Kai: bei einem gedämmten gehäuse ist es kein wunder dass man ihn nich hört... der lüfter ist vielleich nicht schlecht aber ich denk die multiframes oder silent wings sind besser...


----------



## Arkogei (28. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Hab eh nur vor die langsam drehen zu lassen.


----------



## Arkogei (28. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Bräuchte ich eigentlich überhaupt eine Lüftersteuerung oder könnte ich die auch vom Netzteil (!) regeln lassen ? Die Dark Power Pro P7 Reihe kann vier Lüfter regeln. Bringt das was ?


----------



## Nugget100 (28. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Bei Lüfter gibt es auch hier für mich nur eine Marke die ich auch jedem weiterempfehlen kann---> PAPST . auch hier sind die nicht billig keine Frage aber mein ältester Lüfter ist 15 Jahre alt vom Hersteller Papst und Werkelt noch in einem Atari ST , kein Quitschen kein Rattern keine Geräusche die unnatürlich sind.Ich hab schon viele andere Lüfter ausprobiert ,war aber auch mit den anderen nicht zufrieden und bin so immer auf Papst zurück.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (29. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

hier ein geheimtipp

Fractal Design - Products

ich finde die richtig gut zu dem sind die auch richtig günstig + top zubehör.


----------



## UnnerveD (29. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Sooo... misch ich mal mit 

Bei mir arbeiten im PC jetzt 5 Silent Wings von BQ - 4 an der Kaze Master einer am Netzteil (BQ Dark Power P7 550W) , durchgängig mit rund 800 U/min - bis auf winzige Luftgeräusche (Verwirbelungen) ist nix von den Dingern zu hören.
Im Heck werkelt ein Noiseblocker DarkSilentPro PK2 (140mm), den ich zeitweise an der Lüftersteuerung betrieb - ab ca. 1000U/min erzeugt der Lüfter deutlich hörbar Verwirbelungen - ist selbst aber nicht zu hören (keine Lagergeräusche, Schleifen, Quietschen...)
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die 120er Pendants genauso leise und zuverlässig arbeiten. 
Da auch die Silent Wings keinerlei Nebengeräusche von sich geben, liegt es wohl am "Geschmack" und am Preis, welchen Lüfter man verbaut, ich kann beide wärmstens empfehlen (Unhörbar, wenn es sein muss, Leistungsreserven, wenn man sie braucht).

Die Steuerung mittels Netzteil ist auch bei beiden möglich - bei mir rund 520 U/min (lt. Speedfan).
Das Problem an der Netzteilsteuerung ist, dass sie relativ unflexibel ist gegenüber herkömmlichen Reglern - so geregelte Lüfter werden eben dann erst hochgedreht, wenn die CPU wirklich (sehr) warm wird - mit einer normalen Lüftersteuerung kann man dem schon vorher entgegenwirken.

mfG


----------



## Arkogei (29. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Mit wieviel rpm dreht sich der SIlent Wing mit 7 volt und mit 5 V ?


----------



## UnnerveD (29. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Hab den an der Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung, welche ja stufenlos regelt, kann als die genauen Volt nicht ablesen - aber wenn ich davon ausgehe, das 7V bei ein bisschen mehr als der Hälfte und 5v bei etwas weniger als der Hälfte ist, dann komme ich auf rund: 780/810 U/min bei 5V und 990-1020 U/min bei 7V.

mfG


----------



## dbpaule (30. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Von den vorgeschlagenen empfehle ich den Noiseblocker.
Schonmal an den Scythe Slip Stream mit 800rpm gedacht. Sehr leise und fördert gut Luft. Schreib grad an nem Review dazu...

LG, Paule


----------



## Hektor123 (30. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das der Lüfter an sich nicht zu hören ist, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen das bei 1500rpm keine Luftgeräusche entstehen, die bei den Noiseblockern nicht wahrzunehmen sind (da sie weniger rpm haben)


Ich habe mir den auch bei Conrad bestellt.
Vorher hatte ich als CPU-Kühler auch den BlackSilent Pro mit 1400RPM.
Der Gelid ansich macht so keine auffälligen Geräusche, allerdings bei 1500RPM ist das Luftrauschen direkt auf den Kühler gerichtet "laut". Das ist eben so und beim NB nicht anders. Ich habe nun vorne und hinten jeweils einen NB BlackSilent Pro mit 900-1000 RPM und den Gelid auch auf 1000RPM mit nem Aquaero runtergeregelt. Da verschwindet auch das laute Rauschen in ein laues Windchen 

Für mich ist eine Lüftersteuerung Pflicht, denn ohne Regulierung ist man viel mehr eingeschränkt.
Wenn dann alles komplett ist wirds nach Temperatur geregelt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. November 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Die Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe sind richtig teuer aber auch gut, wenn Geld nicht so wichtig ist dann denn. Sonst ist der andere Noiseblocker auch richtig gut. Die Silent Wings von Be Quiet sind auch verdampt gut, da musst du aber einen 5 oder 7 Volt Adapter dazwischen stecken weil der sehr hoch dreht.


----------



## dbpaule (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Die Teile von be quiet würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Nur absolute Silent-Fetischisten sollten da zugreifen. Bei voller Drehzahl (1500rpm) sind die vergleichsweise leise. Das liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass der Luftdurchsatz sehr gering ist. Vergleicht den mal mit anderen! Bei 1500rpm leistet der nicht mehr als ein vernünftiger Lüfter mit 1200rpm mit 9 Blättern. Bei 5V ist der Durchsatz verschwindent gering. 7V ist da Schmerzgrenze. Hatte den nämlich gestern auf meinem Megahalems. Entgegen meiner Aussage (siehe oben) musste ich aber gestern auch feststellen, dass die BlackSilentPro-Lüfter ganz gut sind. Ich würde aber den PL-2 nehmen, da der ein größeres Regelpotenzial hat als der PL-1. 
Auch nicht verkehrt ist je nach Kühler ein Blick zu Noctua oder zum Scythe Slip Stream 1200!

LG, Paule


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



> @ Kai: bei einem gedämmten gehäuse ist es kein wunder dass man ihn nich hört... der lüfter ist vielleich nicht schlecht aber ich denk die multiframes oder silent wings sind besser...



die Dämmung bringt nicht so viel.. man hört den Gelid auch nicht wenn ich das Seitenteil abnehme.. der hat ein Nanoflux-Lager was völlig geräuscharm ist. Einzig einzig der Luftrom könnte minimal hörbar sein.. aber da ist meine Festplatte 1000mal lauter.. und beim Gelid ist auch eine Steuerung im Lieferumfang, also wer drosseln will kann's machen.. ich wollte ihn auch erst drosseln, aber lohnt sich nicht..


----------



## Hektor123 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Naja drosseln würd ich ihn schon . Allerdings ist meiner lt. Aquaero etwas schneller als 1500. Der dreht mit ca 1650 RPM. Liegt zwar noch in der Toleranz mit +/- 10%, macht aber gut Wirbel. Den ganzen Drosselkram der dabei ist finde ich Mist. Mit mehreren Lüfter hat man da nur dumme Kästen rumhängen.
Also vernünftige Steuerung und einen empfehlenswerten Lüfter nehmen und glücklich werden
Ich bin von Wakü zurück auf Lukü und ich hab es lautstärketechnisch nicht bereut. Das lauteste bleibt einfach die HDD (im Himuro).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

hab's jetzt aktuell Cool n Quiet aktiviert. 4x120mmAlpenföhn lass ich über meine Scythe-Steuerung auf 800 laufen und 2x200mmCoolerMaster und der clockner mit dem 120mmGELID werden per Mainboard(Cool 'n Quiet) geregelt.. 



> Der dreht mit ca 1650 RPM.


 jep, dass kann ich bestätigen.. für meine Ohren unhörbar.. da find ich diese *Klickgeräusche* der HDD nerviger.. 

Bin zwar kein SilentFreak, aber wenn's laut wäre oder störend wäre hätte ich den längst gedrosselt. Die Kühlung des Gelid ist übrigens enorm. Kühl deutlich besser als der Standardkühler des EKL. mit dem Standard war ich bei 33/34° im Idle und jetzt 29-33°C .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkogei (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Bräuchte ich eigentlich überhaupt ein Lüfter auf dem CPU Kühler (wahrscheinlich Mega Shadow),(CPU wahrscheinlich i7-860) oder könnte ich den auch "semi-passiv" kühlen (Deckel: 200mm; Front: 200mm; Rückseite: 120mm    alle mit so 700 rpm) ?


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

selbst ein sehr langsam laufender lüfter bringt deutlich was also ich bin der meinung wenn man so einen teuren pc kauft/baut sollten die paar euros für einen lüfter es auch nicht machen... wenn du wirklich sparen willst dann nehm lieber einen etwas günstigeren kühler (zb mugen 2) und einen guten lüfter dann sind die temps sogar besser wie bei so nem high end kühler der passiv läuft und die lautstärke ist auch nicht höher...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



> hier ein geheimtipp
> 
> Fractal Design - Products


 
hört sich nicht schlecht an!


den CPU-Kühler passiv lassen würde ich auf keinen Fall.. lieber nen Lüfter auf 800-1200rpm laufen lassen.. guter Lüfter ist dann auch silent


----------



## Core152 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> hört sich nicht schlecht an!
> 
> 
> den CPU-Kühler passiv lassen würde ich auf keinen Fall.. lieber nen Lüfter auf 800-1200rpm laufen lassen.. guter Lüfter ist dann auch silent



wer weiß...:


> http://b.gzhls.at/sad.gifhttp://b.gzhls.at/sad.gif*
> "Macht einen billigen Eindruck, der sich leider bestätigt!"*
> Die Lüfter machten von Anfang an einen billigen Eindruck: So sind die Lüfterblätter nicht ordnungsgemäß entgratet und das Lager hat vertikal über zwei Millimeter Spiel. Dazu kommt, dass es einem Kraftakt gleichkommt, die mittgelieferten Silikon-Entkoppler zu montieren, da sich Fractal entschieden hat, die Bohrungen an allen vier Ecken des Lüfters als eine Art durchgängige Röhre zu bauen. Man kann, wenn man die Nase der Silikonentkoppler also in die Bohrung geschoben hat, nicht an dieser (Nase) ziehen, um den Entkoppler durch das Loch zu bugsieren. -.-
> 
> ...


Quelle Fractal Design Silent, 140x140x25mm, 600rpm, 66m³/h, 9dB(A) (FD-FAN-140) Bewertungen bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Arkogei (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Werde wahrscheinlich den Multiframe nehmen oder gibts da irgendeinen großen Kritikpunkt (außer Preis) ?


----------



## dbpaule (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Nein! Kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Welchen nimmst du, wenn man fragen darf? 1250rpm?

LG, Paule


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Nimm mit den niedrigsten RPM  (alles andere ist ungeeignet für ein Silent-PC). 

Umso mehr RPM, desto mehr Luftgeräusche


----------



## dbpaule (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Der 1250rpm ist aber sehr gut auch mit 5/7V betreibbar und damit genauso leise. Zudem erhält man sich die Möglichkeit, später den Lüfter mit 12V laufen zu lassen, wenn gewünscht!

LG, Paule


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



Arkogei schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich den Multiframe nehmen oder gibts da irgendeinen großen Kritikpunkt (außer Preis) ?



Wenn du pber die nachdenkst, kannst du auch bedenkenlos zu den DarkSilentPro greifen (auch von Noiseblocker), die sind eien Ecke günstiger, verfügen über das selbe Lager wie die Multiframes und sind dementsprechen dauch schön leise.

mfG


----------



## Arkogei (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Nein! Kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Welchen nimmst du, wenn man fragen darf? 1250rpm?
> 
> LG, Paule



Die 1250 rpm Variante in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung (wahrscheinlich Scythe Kaze Server)


----------



## dbpaule (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Sehr schön! So in etwa würde ichs auch machen! 

LG, Paule


----------



## Dicken (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Ich würde die Nanoxia DX Serie nehmen:

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lüfter • DX - Serie • Seite 1/1


----------



## Phenom BE (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Der 2. ist der Beste Kompromiss zwischen lautstärke und Power


----------



## dbpaule (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*



> Der 2. ist der Beste Kompromiss zwischen lautstärke und Power


Meinst du den DX-12 allgemein? Da geb ich dir recht. Leistung und Lautstärke passen da ganz gut. Der 1200er ist sogar fast genauso leise, wie der 900er. DIe skalieren auch sehr gut mit der Spannung.

LG, Paule


----------



## Arkogei (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welcher Lüfter ?*

Wie gut ist eigentlich die automatische Lüftersteuerung des MSI P55-GD65 ? Oder sollte ich lieber in die Scythe Kaze Server investieren ?


----------

